
Almost One Million Vulnerable to BlueKeep Vuln (CVE-2019-0708) - PatrolX
https://blog.erratasec.com/2019/05/almost-one-million-vulnerable-to.html
======
lousken
I am surprised I haven't seen any news about this being exploited already.

